# Expediton Rotes Meer 2018



## Trickyfisher (14. Januar 2018)

Hai Kollegen
Bin wieder zurück von meiner Ägypten Tour, hier gibts einen Bericht von der tour mit vielen bunten Bildern, kann man auch ohne Registrierung anschauen, viel Spaß damit.
http://www.big-game-board.net/index.php/Thread/17290-Expedition-Rotes-Meer-2018-Teil-1/
http://www.big-game-board.net/index.php/Thread/17291-Expedition-Rotes-Meer-2018-Teil-2/
TL
Johannes


----------



## daci7 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Toller Bericht und sehr schöne Bilder! Danke dafür!


----------



## Krallblei (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Danke für den Bericht. Freut mich für Euch das es besser geklappt hat als bei uns. Wir haben wohl die falsche Richtung gewählt
Wir sind Richtung Golaninseln gefahren oder wie die heißen.


----------



## W-Lahn (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Hammer Bericht! Petri zu den Fängen, da habt ihr ja ordentlich abgeräumt! Was für ein Barracuda und sehr schöne Trevallies !! #6


----------



## Zoran 1 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Super Bericht ! Danke fürs einstellen !
Kannst du auch was zu den Kosten sagen, was so 7 Tage ca. kosten?


 Danke schon mal

Grüße     Zoran


----------



## poldi82 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Der Anbieter wurde im Bericht erwähnt, dieser hat eine Homepage mit Angeboten inklusive Preisen...

https://www.weltweit-angeln.de/katalog



Klasse Bericht! Danke! Da will man sofort los...


----------



## Zoran 1 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Ok Danke !
Muss ich übersehen haben .


----------



## Trickyfisher (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Hi, schaut doch nochmal in "Teil 2" rein, ich hab da gerade ein Posting als Antwort reingestellt mit zusätzlichen Infos, in dem sicher viele Fragen beantwortet werden, wenn noch weiter Infos benötigt werden, immer her damit.
TL
johannes


----------



## Krallblei (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Unser Boot hatte 18 Meter mit großer Fläche vorne zum Poppern.

Oli warf von ganz vorne und ich hatte die gesamte Fläche alleine für mich. Nicht ausdenken wenn da noch 2-3 Mann mehr gestanden hätten.. 

Ging das mit sovielen Leuten?


----------



## tomsen83 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Die Region direkt um Hamata herum beherbergt immer noch einen sehr guten Fischbestand. Da du aber nur zwei Tage Zeit hattest, kommst du aus dem Dunstkreis auch nicht wirklich raus. Sofern ihr euren Kurs nordwärts gewählt habt, kann man ohnehin davon ausgehen, dass das Ergebnis nicht so pralle ist.

 Mein Captain hatte das letzte Mal ebenfalls auf Grund vorangeganger guter Fänge den Plan, von Hamata aus nach Norden zu fahren. Nach zwei Tagen sind wir aber komplett gedreht, da dort einfach nichts ging. In den letzten drei Tagen haben wir dann weiter südlich aber noch ganz gut gefangen. Wenn du magst, kann ich Dir gerne per PN den Whatsapp Kontakt von Captain Rabea übermitteln. Da hast du dann auch definitiv zig verschiedene Naturköderarten, Bleie und "Verbrauchshaken" für die Riffischerei mit an Bord. Der Typ und seine Crew sind einfach super:m  (und wahrscheinlich preiswerter...)

 Insbesondere das Trolling hat dort seine ganz eigenen Regeln. Oberflächennah (also mit Chuggern und ähnlichem) gibts fast immer nur kleine Barrakudas, gelegentlich bzw. selten auch mal nen Sail. Je größer und tiefer du fischt, desto eher kannst du mit richtigen Monstern rechnen. Sofern du Delphine findest, hast du im Normalfall auch die Thunas gefunden und kannst dich auf knallharte Drills einstellen.

 Grundsätzlich haben wir in allen Pausen (auch mittags) immer mindestens eine Ballonmontage gesetzt. Die hat uns auch Sails bis ü2m gebracht (meistens mit 70er Barrakudas o.ä. als Köfi). Nachts lag immer eine Rute direkt bereit, um ggf. Haie nach der Sichtung direkt im Scheinwerferlicht des Bootes "anzuwerfen" (sprich: einer hält die Rute, der andere schmeißt den Klumpen Fisch ins Wasser|supergri).

 Die Crew hat fast immer nur die Dämmerungsstunden mit Handleine gefischt, dann sind die Pennen gegangen und haben sich ab Mitternacht nochmal zwei Stunden hingehockt. Dann sind auch meistens die unbezwingbaren Monster eingestiegen.

 Leider konnte ich in den letzten zwei Jahren aus verschiedenen Gründen keinen Trip mehr unternehmen. Vielleicht schaff ich es ja Ende des Jahres mal wieder runter. Dann aber auf jeden Fall wieder fünf Tage oder mehr on board. Alles andere is kikifax...


----------



## Trickyfisher (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Krallblei
Unser Boot, die "Black Marine", war etwas länger, 23m, da konnten bequem 2 Mann hinten werfen, 2 Mann auf der Plattform im Bug und Einer ganz vorne, das ging ganz gut.

Tomsen
Wir hatten jeden Abend 5 Angeln auf Hai ausgelegt, mit lebend Köfi, mit toten Bonitos, mit Fetzenköder usw., leider war, bis auf die eine Aktion am ersten Tag, nie ein Biss.
3 Nächte ließen wir die Ruten sogar die ganze Nacht über draussen, der Matrose meinte, er würde die Rollenbremsen beim Biss hören und dann laut "Shark, Shark" durchs Boot brüllen, leider gabs nie eine Aktivität, die Vicher sind anscheinend auch nicht immer da.


----------



## tomsen83 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Das ist dann natürlich nen schwaches Ergebnis. Die Mondphasen sind dafür wohl extrem entscheidend. Insbesondere Vollmond soll lt. Captain der Bringer sein....


----------



## Lorenz (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Petri Heil!



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich haben wir in allen Pausen (auch mittags) immer mindestens eine Ballonmontage gesetzt.... Nachts lag immer eine Rute direkt bereit, *um ggf. Haie nach der Sichtung direkt im Scheinwerferlicht des Bootes "anzuwerfen"*...
> 
> Die Crew hat fast immer nur die Dämmerungsstunden mit Handleine gefischt, dann sind die Pennen gegangen und haben sich ab Mitternacht nochmal zwei Stunden hingehockt. Dann sind auch meistens die unbezwingbaren *Monster* eingestiegen.



Was ist denn da zu erwarten an Arten und Größen?


----------



## tomsen83 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Wir selber hatten Whitetip bis (geschätzten) 2,80m, auf jeden Fall schon ein Mörderteil) und Captain hatte die Woche zuvor nen Tiger mit 3,50m auf Handleine :q.

 Übrigens alles C+R!

 Kurze Fanggeschichte zu dem Whitetip (da träum ich heute noch von |bigeyes):
 Wir haben am Abend wie immer nach dem Abendessen entspannt mit nem Cuba hinten gesessen und nen paar Naturköder gebadet. Da Neumond war, war es stockduster und die Crew hatte die Heckscheinwwerfer angeschmissen gehabt. Wir hatten die erste Ballonmontage bereits abtreiben lassen und diese befand sich ca. 30m hinter dem Boot. Die zweite Montage war gerade in Vorbereitung. Im nächsten Moment war hinter dem Boot im tiefen Wasser ein großer schemenhafter heller, teilweise blauer Schatten zu erkennen der sich langsam der Oberfläche näherte...

 Alle starrten mit gespanntem Blick nach in das dunkle Wasser und wir konnten einen doch recht imposanten Hai erkennen. Die Ballonmontage war auf ca. 15m eingestellt und wir beobachteten wie sich das Tier langsam eben dieser Montage näherte. Wir haben in die Ballons immer ein Knicklicht gepackt, um die Position entsprechend zu bestimmen. Was jetzt passierte kam für uns alle völlig unerwartet. Mein Kumpel hatte die Rute bereits in der Hand, als der Hai schlagartig Gas gab und den Ballon von der Oberfläche pflückte|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.
 Ergebnis war eine durchtrennte Hauptschnur (der Ballon blieb kurioserweise heil) und wir konnten der Montage beim abtreiben zugucken. Nach kurzem  Sammeln schnell die andere Rute gegriffen. Mein Kumpel löste die Bremse, ich zog Schnur ab und katapultierte den bereits angeköderte halben Thun ca. 10 m hinter das Boot. Wir konnten im Scheinwerferlicht beobachten, wie dieser langsam trudelnd in die Tiefe. Jetzt näherte sich der Hai, angelockt durch das Aufklatschen des Köders, aus einiger Entfernung wieder dem Boot und witterte offensichtlich den halben Thun. Der Hai tauchte ab und wir verloren ihn, genauso wie den Köder aus den Augen. Sekunden später kam Spannung auf die Rute und ab da war klar, das Vieh hängt!
 Der Drill war zwar kraftvoll aber recht unspektakulär und der Fisch war nach ca. 20 Minuten an der Blattform. Faszinierend zu sehen war, wie vorsichtig die Crew sich dem Fisch näherte. Der zeigte auch gut Zähne und die schiere Masse als solche war schon beeindruckend. Das Leeader wurde kurz vorm Maul gekappt und der Hai konnte samt Begleitung (Putzerfischen) wieder abtauchen. Saugeiles Erlebnis!!!

 Noch eine Warnung: Wir hatten einen Abend den Köfi ins Wasser geschmissen und 15m Schnur bgezogen um den Ballon anzubringen. Im nächsten Moment wurde in einem Affenzahn für ca. 2 Sekunden die Schnur von der Rolle gerissen. Wir schauten uns beide ungläubig an und waren recht froh, dass keiner die Hände an der Geflochtenen hatte. Das hätte böse enden können. Ab da an wurde die gesamte Montage erst gewässert, wenn alles fertig war...

 Ach schei...e, ich krieg wieder Fernweh#q#q#q#q


----------



## Lorenz (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Expediton Rotes Meer 2018*

Petri tomsen!
Das klingt interessant :m


----------

